# XP Terminal Server



## Jack (7. Juni 2002)

Kennt sich hier irgendjemand mit dem Windows 2000 ioder Windows XP terminal Server tools aus und könnte mir vielleicht verraten wo es da gute Tuts gibt???


----------



## TaxiDriver (13. Juni 2002)

Also mit dem W2k TermServer kenn ich mich schon aus. Aber soweit ich weiß, gibt es keinen TerminalServer auf XP basis. Da müsstest Du auf den .NET Server warten.


----------

